# Under garment/clothing



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

What do you wear under? Aside from underwear  

I was thinking of getting that Nike FIT or the Under Armour Cold Gear.

How effective are they when you sweat? Does anyone wear it here?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

ive tried the underarmor cold gear when snowboarding and didnt like it. it just felt uncomfortable being skin tight.
i usually wear some patagonia long underwear that works great.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i wear the nike FIT.. i got the extreme cold 1 i believe.. the highest level one. with just a tshirt over it.. my tshirt gets sweaty and i stay dry... works like a charm i love it


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i wear under armour cold gear and i love it, it keeps me dry and warm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I use the Under Armour base layer under my snowboard pants and a UA Cold gear compression shirt. Never been cold yet, including -17 days, with a wind chill of -40.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

i wear a product similar to underarmour cold gear with another wicking layer over it. keeps me dry and warm.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Under Armour Cold Gear, or some comparable product, can not be beat. It keeps you warm, lets you sweat w/o getting all wet, and ads *zero* extra bulk. On super cold days, I wear UA Cold Gear, fleece, and outter shell (pants and jacket). As someone else said, I have not been cold once while riding, and that has included windchills well below -20. On not as cold days, I just wear the Cold Gear and outter shells. 

Also, if you wear a face mask, the UA Cold Gear hood is really amazing. It's not as bulky as the Serius masks, and is way easier to stuff in your pocket if you want to take it off. But, on super-super cold days it can be a little thin. When i've hit temps like that, I wear a UA hood under a Serius mask, and it feels like I am chillin in Aruba.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

crazyface said:


> ive tried the underarmor cold gear when snowboarding and didnt like it. it just felt uncomfortable being skin tight.
> i usually wear some patagonia long underwear that works great.


ditto. Patagonia's base layers are the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I usually wear a bjj rash guard underneath, keeps my body dry and warm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

just stick with old fashion light wool underwear. think my parents purchase them years ago in preparation to immigration to canada (thought we were going to freeze ourselves to death then with all the snow). keeps me nice and toasty warm and wicks away moisture very very nicely.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

duckie said:


> just stick with old fashion light wool underwear.


ACK! After I tried microfiber (i.e. Under Armour and the such), there is NO WAY IN HELL I'd go back to "fabric" based stuff for sports gear!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> ACK! After I tried microfiber (i.e. Under Armour and the such), there is NO WAY IN HELL I'd go back to "fabric" based stuff for sports gear!


i've got some hot chili's expedition weight fleece pants that i wear for lowers, and uppers is some wierd nike top i got... gonna get some real deal micro fiber stuff for next year..

p.s. i forgot to mention my green alligator hammock base layer..:cheeky4:


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

megladan said:


> p.s. i forgot to mention my green alligator hammock base layer..:cheeky4:


its like letting your best friend sleep in a silk hammock :laugh:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Under Armour Cold Gear, I swear by it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Zee said:


> Under Armour Cold Gear, I swear by it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> its like letting your best friend sleep in a silk hammock :laugh:


it really is the most comfortable thing out there, prevents those awkward 
drafts


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Icebreaker bodyfit, medium weight, 100% merino wool. Extremely warm, excellent at wicking moisture, and does not hold odor like the synthetics do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You resurrected this thread for spam of a bikini?! My mind is blown.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

*Undergarment clothing*

What do you wear under? Aside from underwear..

Obviously, I wear my nike short shorts.hmmmmmm


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear both the Under Armour Cold Gear shirt and pants and Im nice and toasty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually wear under armour like everyone else said and sometimes duofold pants and shirt. North face makes some good layering stuff too.


----------

